# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  آشنایی با برنامه نویسی اسمبلی ویندوز - قسمت‌های 1/2/3

## Vahid_Nasiri

شامل:
تفاوت مهم بین اسمبلی داس و ویندوز
متغیرها
رجیسترها
نگاهی بر معماری حافظه در ویندوز و داس
آشنایی با حالت حافظه‌ی محافظت شده 
آشنایی با Opcodes 
ساختار فایل‌های منبع اسمبلی 
پرش های شرطی 
توضیحاتی در مورد اعداد 
نگاهی دقیق‌تر به پشته 
برنامه نویسی asm32 با استفاده از masm 
اسمبلی مقدماتی ویندوز 
بکار گیری dll ها و توابع API ویندوز 
.
.
.
اولین برنامه! 


دریافت

----------


## M-Gheibi

وحیدجان واقعا خسته نباشید.  :flower: 
منتظر قسمتهای بعدی هم هستم.  :)

----------


## titbasoft

جناب نصیری دستتون درد نکنه.   :تشویق:   :flower: مقاله قبلی تون هم برای اضافه کردن اسمبلی به دات نت هم خیلی جالب بود. 
موفق باشید :wink: 
-------------------------------------
<p dir=ltr align=center>*It doesn't matter what they say, in the jealous game people play !!!*</p>

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

وحید خان ! می خوامت به خاطر همین اخلاقت  :mrgreen:

----------


## M.GhanaatPisheh

:flower: 
خسته نباشد جناب نصیری.

----------


## vcldeveloper

خیلی ممنون  :flower:   :تشویق:

----------


## Delphi Skyline

Thanks lot ! Vahid

----------


## abdollahi

آقا وحید، اگه میشه لینک اون مقاله ای که دوستان اشاره کردن "اضافه کردن اسمبلی به دات نت" رو سایت قرار بده ممنون میشم

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

واقعا مفید بود   :تشویق:   خیلی ممنون :flower:

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

با تشکر از لطف تمام دوستان   :flower: 

قسمت دوم هم آماده شد:
دریافت

----------


## aakh1361

واقعا خیلی ممنون که قسمت دوم رو هم تهیه کردید
اگر می دونستید مقالات شما چقدر باعث پیشرفت دوستان میشه با شناختی که از شما دارم مطمعنم از این هم بیشتر تلاش می کردید و بدونید زحمات شما به هدر نمیره و کسانی هستند که از مقالات شما بسیار استفاده می برن مثل خود من و  بگم که مقالاتتون بسیار پربار و مفیده از شما برای در اختیار گذاشتن دانسته هاتون  کمال تشکر را دارم و امیدوارم این حرکت شما باز هم ادامه پیدا کنه  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
ارادتمند شما علی اصغر خسروآبادی

----------


## titbasoft

به خاطر قسمت دوم هم تشکر   :تشویق:  . ای کاش ...

----------


## مهدی

فقط میتونم بگم دستت درد نکنه! قسمت دوم رو که هنوز نخوندم اما اولیش عالی بود!   :تشویق:   :flower:  :موفق:

----------


## abdollahi

آقا وحید واقعا دستت درد نکنه. راستی اون مقاله اسمبلی در دات نت !!! اگه میشه مجددا لینکشو فعال کن . ممنون

----------


## abdollahi

بابت قسمت دوم هم تشکر می کنم. خیلی خوب بود.

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

دریافت قسمت سوم

----------


## مهدی

با اینکه نخ.ندمش اما مطمئنم که مثل قبلیها عالیه!  :flower:  مرسی  :flower:

----------


## titbasoft

> با اینکه نخوندمش اما مطمئنم که مثل قبلیها عالیه!  مرسی


me too
 :تشویق:   :flower:

----------


## razavi_university

سلام
وحید جون 
دست درد نکنه 
واقعا اگه چند نفرمثل تو باشن 
آموزش برنامه نویسی یه حاله خفنی میبره 
ممنون

----------


## mr_esmaily

سلام
نمی دونم چرا هنگام باز کردن این فایل ها , آکروبات error میده.

----------


## sadegi

آقای نصیری عزیز خیلی ممنون
واقعا عالی هستن
:گل: :گل: :گل: :گل: :گل: :گل: :گل:

----------


## mr_esmaily

سلام
مشکل از دانلود بود , مجدداً دانلود کردم حل شد.
منم به نوبه ی خودم از جناب نصیری تشکر می کنم , یه سوالی داشتم : نسخه چاپی و افست شده ی این نوشته ها در بازار موجود هست؟

----------


## Electronic

جدا" که این آقای نصیری منبع خیر و برکته.سایتون مستدام..:flower:

----------


## hmm

فقط میتونم تشکر کنم
خیلی وقت بود دنبال منبعی تو این سطح بودم
موفق باشی مهندس

----------


## plus

شماره 1 رو قبلا خونده بودم خیلی عالی بود دستت درد نکنه.حالا هم 2 تای دیگه رو میگیرم...
خلاصه که خیلی حال دادی.موفق باشی

----------


## ICEMAN

توی قسمت های دیگه هم اگه از این کارها بکنن خیلی خوبه

----------


## amirsaed110

منم به نوبه خودم ممنونم آقای نصیری عالی بود

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
اگه این آقای نصیری یک کلاس مرام و یک کلاس دادن زکات علم بذاره من خصوصی حاضرم برم خدمتشون
واقعا دستش درد نکنه
بای

----------


## Mr nikzad

salam lotfan begid ghesmat 2,3 ra az koja begiram

----------


## Mr nikzad

salam lotfan begid passwordesh baraye baz kardan chiye

----------


## aakh1361

> salam lotfan begid ghesmat 2,3 ra az koja begiram


چند تا پست بالای اقای نصیری رو نگاه کن می بینیشون




> salam lotfan begid passwordesh baraye baz kardan chiye


کدوم پسورد   
پسورد نمی خواد

----------


## aakh1361

یک خبر بد
اونم اینکه مهلت فضای که اقای نصیری گرفته بودند تموم شد و دیگه نمیشه فایل ها رو دانلود کرد
اگر کسی این مقالات رو داره رو سرور برنامه نویس اپلود کنه

----------


## Ariyan

توی بخش مقالات آپلود کردم:
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...930#post179930

----------


## separebaba

شرمنده من هیچ کدوم از قسمت هارو نتونستم دریافت کنم؟!!! راه دیگه ای نداره؟؟؟ ممنون می شم اگه لطف کنید و راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## Ariyan

فایلهای آپلود شده در بخش مقالات که لینکش بالا هست کاملا سالمه!!

----------


## PARVANEH.MOHARAMI

من قسمت اسمبلی هرچی دریافت را زدم صفحه خطا را دیدم

----------


## Ariyan

دقت کار سختی نیست 
دومین پست بالای پست من لینکی به بخش مقالات هست که فایلها اونجا ضمیمه شده.

----------

